# Calling All Meatheads-Custom Burger Grind



## motocrash (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm getting ready to do a custom burger grind with Choice Top Round and Wright Brand Bacon 70/30 through a 3/16" plate,double grind.I know to semi freeze meat and grinder parts.I plan to grind bacon first then grind beef,gently mix the two then second grind.Plans are to weigh to 1/3rd pound,use burger press to form patties and put in vac seal bag with wax paper in between patties.Then into freezer to freeze,when frozen vac and seal.

Any tips and tricks would be appreciated.What say ye?

Bill


----------



## smokinq13 (Dec 13, 2017)

If I were you, i wouldnt do the bacon and burger separately, i would mix them up as them go through the grinder, this way you wont have to "overwork" the meat to get it mixed together. Over working it could give you a foamboard texture patties not always though...either way you'r gonna get some great grillers!! If you wanted to experiment, take some of the mixure and add little seasoning in, like Montreal's steak seasoning or whatever you like

Great thing about doing it yourself, your the boss and get to do whatever you want!


----------



## motocrash (Dec 13, 2017)

smokinq13 said:


> If I were you, i wouldnt do the bacon and burger separately, i would mix them up as them go through the grinder, this way you wont have to "overwork" the meat to get it mixed together. Over working it could give you a foamboard texture patties not always though...either way you'r gonna get some great grillers!! If you wanted to experiment, take some of the mixure and add little seasoning in, like Montreal's steak seasoning or whatever you like
> 
> Great thing about doing it yourself, your the boss and get to do whatever you want!


It's going to get mixed in the second grind.Are you saying only grind once while mixing?


----------



## motocrash (Dec 13, 2017)

Just had a thought,should I let patties sit in fridge to meld flavors for a day before freezing and vac sealing?


----------



## myownidaho (Dec 13, 2017)

I would do both meats together for both grinds. You can let it sit for a day, if you want. You can also freeze part of it immediately and part of it after a day and do a comparison for future batches.


----------



## halleone (Dec 13, 2017)

My only suggestion is to re-chill the meat well between the first grind and the second.  Mine tends to smear if I don't.  It does mean I have to clean up the grinder twice, but perhaps that could be the set time in the fridge for the flavor melding.  :)


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 13, 2017)

myownidaho said:


> I would do both meats together for both grinds. You can let it sit for a day, if you want. You can also freeze part of it immediately and part of it after a day and do a comparison for future batches.




This sounds like a winner.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 13, 2017)

Funny how when you _*want*_ a super fatty pound of bacon you can't find one.:mad:


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2017)

Those sound fantastic!
Can't wait to see how they turn out!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 14, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Those sound fantastic!
> Can't wait to see how they turn out!
> Al


This!


----------



## motocrash (Dec 14, 2017)

chilerelleno said:


> This!


Were you gonna post a pic Chile?


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 14, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Were you gonna post a pic Chile?


No sir, not me, I was just agreeing with Al....  Can't wait to see these burgers.
I'm too lazy to grind my own meat, sad but true.

Actually I've been too busy with work/hunting to do much of anything else.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 14, 2017)

chilerelleno said:


> No sir, not me, I was just agreeing with Al....  Can't wait to see these burgers.
> I'm too lazy to grind my own meat, sad but true.
> 
> Actually I've been too busy with work/hunting to do much of anything else.


As I posted earlier I can't seem to find a pound of super fatty bacon.When I bought the Round I figured i'd mosey on over to the bacon and done.. nuh uh.3.28 # Choice Round - 1# Bacon.It's gonna yield 12 1/3rd # burgers.Freakin' grinder has been sleeping in the fridge using the Round for a pillow for 2 days now :(


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 14, 2017)

Point for this whole thread before product is displayed.












applause-smiley-emoticon.gif



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 30, 2017


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 15, 2017)

Sounds like it's going to be good. I'll be curious on what you think about the texture , I think the double grind thru a 3/16 plate might make it a to dense.... (for me anyways).


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 15, 2017)

First off, get some Bacon Ends & Pieces, usually sold in a 3 lb. box.  Second, order some patty paper vs. using wax paper, it disintegrates when frozen/thawed:  http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25&products_id=222


----------



## motocrash (Dec 15, 2017)

pops6927 said:


> First off, get some Bacon Ends & Pieces, usually sold in a 3 lb. box.  Second, order some patty paper vs. using wax paper, it disintegrates when frozen/thawed:  http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25&products_id=222


pops,found some nice super fatty bacon today.It's gonna have to be wax paper this go round as I'm probably gonna grind tomorrow.I am going to vac seal in two packs of six and whack them on the counter to separate to use so there won't be freeze/thaw.At least that's the plan.I looked high and low around here for bacon ends/trimmings to no avail.As it stands now total cost is gonna be $3.50 # - what you pay for blah burger.Thanks for the advice,i'm gonna keep my eyes open for bacon trimmings...


----------



## motocrash (Dec 16, 2017)

Meats beforehand.
Meats cubed.
Alexander ready to work.
Grind & patty.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 16, 2017)

Meat was in the freezer too long - 30 mins was too long,beef was almost solid.Had to let it warm a bit so auger would feed it.After one grind I stood pat,texture was perfect.They are in fridge for a day to meld flavors and then in freezer/vac pack. 
Gonna try these before adding/changing anything before next go-round -  spices,cheese cubes etc.I have another 1/2 price Choice Top Round the same weight that I picked up with this one.
Can you spot a dog in 2 of the pics?


Burgers tomorrow night!


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 16, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Funny how when you _*want*_ a super fatty pound of bacon you can't find one.:mad:


Have you thought about jowl bacon? Fattier than regular bacon...


----------



## motocrash (Dec 16, 2017)

smokeymose said:


> Have you thought about jowl bacon? Fattier than regular bacon...


Never thought about it but I am now ;)


----------



## steiger33 (Dec 17, 2017)

We just ground a whole cow since she was older. We didn’t have any fat from previous calves of last year. So I went to the local stores that had their own meat counter and asked them to hold pork and beef fat. They don’t charge for it since they just through it out or pay a rendering company to pick it up. 

Just thought I would throw this out there for you.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 19, 2017)

Alright moto! We are still waiting on the verdict!
:cool:

The last pork belly I bought for making bacon was in a sealed box. As it turned out it was super thin for sliced bacon, but I cured and smoked it anyway. Its not worth the hassle of trying to slice it but will all be "ends and pieces" for adding to beans and such. After watching this thread I think I know what I am going to do with at least some of it.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 19, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Alright moto! We are still waiting on the verdict!
> :cool:
> 
> The last pork belly I bought for making bacon was in a sealed box. As it turned out it was super thin for sliced bacon, but I cured and smoked it anyway. Its not worth the hassle of trying to slice it but will all be "ends and pieces" for adding to beans and such. After watching this thread I think I know what I am going to do with at least some of it.



https://smokingmeatforums.com/threads/ground-formed-bacon-money-shot.265803/#post-1733120


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 19, 2017)

Yeah, I thought of that, but Ill admit I have an aversion to that "fake bacon". That started years ago when it came out on the market in the stores. Its already cured and smoked now anyway. ...And a pot of beans were blessed with some of it already. Mmmm...mmmm... mmm... having some beans and bacon again for lunch. My office needs an air freshener right now!


----------



## motocrash (Dec 19, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Alright moto! We are still waiting on the verdict!
> :cool:
> 
> The last pork belly I bought for making bacon was in a sealed box. As it turned out it was super thin for sliced bacon, but I cured and smoked it anyway. Its not worth the hassle of trying to slice it but will all be "ends and pieces" for adding to beans and such. After watching this thread I think I know what I am going to do with at least some of it.



I don't have a pic of a cooked burger as I thought it silly as it looks like a regular 1/3rd pound burger.BUT, I am here to say that they are *awesome!* They taste just like a bacon cheeseburger but magically "missing" the bacon.The fat ratio was a little on the lean side because the meat in the bacon,though they were plenty "bacony".Next go round I think i'll up the bacon ratio to 60/40 or maybe try chuck as it has more fat.Though the Round had an excellent beefy flavor.

In summation,I am hooked on grinding custom burger blends and this one set the hook deep and unshakable.I also like the fact that *I* will cook them on the rarer side without worrying about it.*This is obviously up to you.*
I recommend trying this to anyone who is interested in grinding their own burger !

Bill


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 19, 2017)

Pretty good idea.. My parents have been doing that with roast on sale.. making patties and freezing..


----------



## motocrash (Dec 19, 2017)

Oh..when I cooked the burgers I didn't add any salt,just pepper.The bacon had all the salt needed for my taste without being overly salty.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 19, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Oh..when I cooked the burgers I didn't add any salt,just pepper.The bacon had all the salt needed for my taste without being overly salty.










:D


----------



## motocrash (Dec 19, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> View attachment 347979
> 
> 
> :D


Johnny,will you go in and order one of those burgers for me?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 19, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Johnny,will you go in and order one of those burgers for me?



I'm banned for 2 weeks
:(


----------



## troutman (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice burger mix.  You got me thinking about doing it as well, along with adding cheese.  Also see a fatty in my future, been a while since my old grinder been put to work.  POINT for good old homemade deliciousness .......


----------



## motocrash (Dec 19, 2017)

troutman said:


> Nice burger mix.  You got me thinking about doing it as well, along with adding cheese.  Also see a fatty in my future, been a while since my old grinder been put to work.  POINT for good old homemade deliciousness .......


I'm thinking of adding some small cubed cheddar (like 3/16) and pepper next go round also.It might need some NFPDM as a binder when you start adding cheese,japs etc.I'm excited to experiment,gonna get "grinders elbow" :cool:
Thanks for the point and I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 19, 2017)

I shall dub this emerging trend CBG -Custom Burger Grind


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 19, 2017)

Ive been considering adding a little tenderquick to a burger grind... pastrami burgers perhaps?


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 19, 2017)

I've been working on an "ultimate burger grind" for several years. I still don't have it, but here's my current "best" recipe for 4-5 hamburgers:

10 oz. flap meat
8 oz. boneless beef shortribs
2-4 oz. oxtail.

I was using only the first two, but the burger just weren't juicy enough. I saw lots of sites recommending the oxtail, and it has provided the missing fat, and a very nice flavor. The only downside of the oxtail is that I need to be very careful trimming it, because it is too easy to get sloppy and include a few pieces of small bone or gristle that the grinder passes through. It's nothing that will chip a tooth or anything like that, but obviously people don't want an unexpected crunch in their burger.

Another thing I may try is to save the trimmings from when we have steak and use those pieces. We usually buy ribeyes at Costco, and while they do a good job trimming, I try to get out all the big pieces of excess fat in order to avoid flareups.

The recipe above produces really fantastic results, and I highly recommend it. I grind it using the coarse grind plate on my simple KitcheAid mixer grinder attachment.


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 20, 2017)

What's that grinder? It looks very similar to my chop-rite #10.







When I double-grind, I use a coarse plate for the first grind because it's much faster and easier.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 20, 2017)

bluewhisper said:


> What's that grinder? It looks very similar to my chop-rite #10.
> 
> View attachment 348025
> 
> ...


It's a German made ALEXANDERWERK No 7.I only have the one plate(4.5mm-3/16") but I did reach out to our fellow member muhkuhmuh in Germany and he found new stainless plates on EBAY.They have 10 sizes plus the kidney plate,they have to be shipped from there but shipping is "Free".Plates are ~$16ea.They are 58mm-2.25" Diameter,a strange size here in the US.


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 20, 2017)

Huh, I've never heard of a #7 grinder. My #10 takes the same plates as a #12; the difference is a #10 clamps on (like yours) and a #12 has its own feet, or base, however you want to put it.

I love mine. I remember trying to turn that crank when i was a little kid.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 29, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Meat was in the freezer too long - 30 mins was too long,beef was almost solid.Had to let it warm a bit so auger would feed it.After one grind I stood pat,texture was perfect.They are in fridge for a day to meld flavors and then in freezer/vac pack.
> Gonna try these before adding/changing anything before next go-round -  spices,cheese cubes etc.I have another 1/2 price Choice Top Round the same weight that I picked up with this one.
> Can you spot a dog in 2 of the pics?
> Burgers tomorrow night!



I can spot a Dogs nose in Picture #1, and again the other end in Picture # last.

Love the grinder! I have (and use) a Climax 51. You can tell by the pointer in the picture.... :)
It's kind of small, but really gets the job done. It just ground up 5 boneless/skinless chicken thighs within the last hour, making dog food for my little toothless buddy. He was 14 yesterday... (98 in 'people years'.)
There's a lot to be said for these wonderful old cast iron workhorses! ;)


----------



## motocrash (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks.Chi- hoowa- hoowa (Paco) in pic #3 of the grinder and of course Oscars butt in #5.


----------



## rw willy (Dec 29, 2017)

Now...no medium rare burgers, right?


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 29, 2017)

Moto, remember one thing........ keep it simple always works best.


----------



## forkin pork (Dec 29, 2017)

Never mind the old cast iron work horses, how about that 98 yr old buddy you got.
God I love dogs!


----------



## motocrash (Dec 29, 2017)

rw willy said:


> Now...no medium rare burgers, right?


Cooked 2 more Wednesday night and they do need more fat - more bacon next grind!
I'll just have to suffer through the rest I have left :)


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 29, 2017)

forkin pork said:


> Never mind the old cast iron work horses, how about that 98 yr old buddy you got.
> God I love dogs!



He's doing great! He's my taste tester.
If his nose sez it ain't ready, it ain't ready. He was making sure the grinder was clean.
I run my dehydrator out in the garage. Drives him nuts trying to find where that meat smell is coming from.
I have never found a more loyal friend than a Dog. No matter when, or what condition you are in when you come home, they are always glad to see you.
Absolutely unconditional love. That's a dog.
Spell dog backwards... see why? ;):)


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 29, 2017)

rw willy said:


> Now...no medium rare burgers, right?


Nope. For me, steak tartare. Nothing like raw meat with a raw egg.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2017)

motocrash said:


> I'm getting ready to do a custom burger grind with Choice Top Round and Wright Brand Bacon 70/30 through a 3/16" plate, double grind. I know to semi freeze meat and grinder parts. I plan to grind bacon first then grind beef, gently mix the two then second grind. Plans are to weigh to 1/3rd pound, use burger press to form patties and put in vac seal bag with wax paper in between patties.  hen into freezer to freeze, when frozen vac and seal.
> 
> Any tips and tricks would be appreciated. What say ye?
> 
> Bill



I learned to grind the meat and fat separately also....  Works well for me...   On some recipes I grind the fat through a smaller plate....   Seems to disperse for a better mouth and flavor texture...   Like you and others, bacon or ox-tails or brisket or ribs or even beef cheeks add a depth of flavor to the grind that's to write home about...  You don't need much...   10% is a good starting point...   And the fat, fat is flavor and very necessary, as you have noted...   Flavor is why we are here..


----------



## motocrash (Dec 30, 2017)

daveomak said:


> I learned to grind the meat and fat separately also....  Works well for me...   On some recipes I grind the fat through a smaller plate....   Seems to disperse for a better mouth and flavor texture...   Like you and others, bacon or ox-tails or brisket or ribs or even beef cheeks add a depth of flavor to the grind that's to write home about...  You don't need much...   10% is a good starting point...   And the fat, fat is flavor and very necessary, as you have noted...   Flavor is why we are here..


Right on Dave.My meat grinding la -bor-atory chalkboard is full at the moment with ideas... Muh Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 31, 2017)

I never thought of grinding the fat separately. Thanks for that tip!


----------

